# Black Ops: Section 8 by NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob--

Welcome to once again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself. 
[/quote]


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top-secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons--they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top--secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons----they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top--secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons----they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top--secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons----they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top--secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons----they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times Bestselling Author and former Green Beret Bob Mayer

Over five million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

Reference Mayer's Thrillers
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.

Section 8: The men and women called upon by The Organization to do the impossible. They are the soldiers who have nothing to lose. They make up a top--secret unit tasked with what others call suicide missions.

The Organization pulled strings long before the founding of the United States. It dates back to the destruction of the Knights Templar and even further in history. As secrets from the Golden Lilly Operation and the infamous Unit 731 from World War II become exposed, you have to wonder who the real enemy is.

Captain Jim Vaughn is an officer in disgrace. Commanding a Special Forces mission to rescue hostages in the Philippines, Vaughn's team is destroyed, and when the smoke clears, he is the one made the scapegoat. Forced into the shadows by the scandal, Vaughn is offered a chance to redeem himself when he is approached by an enigmatic government agent working for The Organization looking for a few desperate men.









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Section-8-ebook/dp/B007NQQOJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333454178&sr=8-1

Vaughn is shocked to meet his new teammates, a group of men and women outside of the regular chain of command. These are soldiers who have used up all their second chances. These are men and women who have crossed the line one too many times. Drug users. Felons. The terminally ill. These are now the soldiers that Vaughn must trust with his life. Even with a traitor in their ranks. But is the traitor actually the patriot?

This group of misfits has been assembled for two reasons----they are skilled, and they are expendable. These are the kinds of men and women who are needed to attempt missions the government can't acknowledge, the country can't condone, and the team cannot fail. But the deeper Vaughn gets into the unique group, the more he realizes that The Organization may be concealing more than the rap sheets of its most unusual operators. A team of such unique properties is the perfect tool to use against America's enemies...and possibly America itself.


----------

